

Google BigQuery brings Big Data analytics to all businesses - jbeda
http://googledevelopers.blogspot.com/2012/05/google-bigquery-brings-big-data.html

======
jbeda
Note that this is built on top of Dremel:
<http://research.google.com/pubs/pub36632.html>

